# Any Striper reports from Blackwater?



## Chris V

Just curious. I usually try to make a couple trips over with the kayak for them but haven't heard anything yet. I do realize though that water temps have only recently started to cool down


----------



## JD7.62

Sent you a message on the Facebook machine.


----------



## PBTH

This is definitely a goal of mine this winter.


----------



## fishn4fun

I've been itching to go with these cool fronts but haven't had a chance yet. I may give it a shot Saturday I'll let u know how it goes


----------



## chaps

I Hooked two monsters last year and landed one. Water temp around 60 or lower seems to be the best. I haven't tried yet but come December I'll be out there.


----------



## jwhitefish

I'm really wanting to catch some striper on the fly! Are there any good areas to wade for that?


----------



## Chris V

A couple seasons ago I got into Stripers within casting range of the shoreline of the park just north of hwy 90 in Milton. You could've reached those fish with fly tackle if you waded out a bit. It gets deep quick though


----------



## Try'n Hard

I know a guy that caught some at the pond creek bridge on canal street

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Clam

I haven't seen any out there yet. We found them pretty regular last year. I have been fishing Blackwater all week since I have been on vacation and the water surface temps have ranged from 62 to 70 depending on the time of day.


----------



## Chris V

ugghhh....still fairly warm considering. It won't be long though. Thanks for the update though, much appreciation


----------



## CatHunter

Get them on Escambia, thats all I will say.


----------



## reelthrill

I fish Blackwater quite a bit for stripers but I don't usually start until around Thanksgiving. I will give reports then.


----------



## Clam

Live report. They are here.


----------



## jwhitefish

Yes!! Nice one Clam!  I have never caught Striper before so I'm hoping I can catch some while I'm stationed here. Thanks for the live report!


----------



## Chris V

Nice! So where is that exactly......?

Just kidding. Thanks for the update


----------



## Clam

I took a buddy fishing this afternoon and he landed it. We were fishing with live shrimp under a popper and just south of 10.


----------



## lettheairout

Haven't moved up the river in numbers yet. All the bait is still in the bay. You can find your occasional fish but not really worth spending your time looking yet. We fish for them regularly and do a pretty good job with them. Look for them in escambia for them now. 



















Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## servo765

What is the limit for striped bass? I hunted all throughout the saltwater regs and freshwater regs and only found region specific stuff. Maybe I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## servo765

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/general/

This shows three fish, each over 18" to keep, but that assumes fresh water, and that we apply to the 'North and West of the Suwanee river region.'

I'm curious about whether the striped bass is considered an unregulated saltwater fish when taken in the bays.


----------



## lettheairout

No it is a 3 fish limit.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## flounder1156

servo765 said:


> http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/general/
> 
> This shows three fish, each over 18" to keep, but that assumes fresh water, and that we apply to the 'North and West of the Suwanee river region.'
> 
> I'm curious about whether the striped bass is considered an unregulated saltwater fish when taken in the bays.


 
Striped Bass are a freshwater sportfish ....and the 3 fish ...18" inch minimum per angler/day rule applies for anglers here in the panhandle area.
The Suwannee River is the dividing line. 

Does not matter if the fish is caught in saltwater or brackish water.


----------



## It'll Fish

No the limit is 20 we have nothing to do with the Swanee River rule 

20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine
bass (individually or in total), of
which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer
in total length.
– In the Suwannee River, areas north
and west of the Suwannee River, and
in any tributary, creek or stream of
the Suwannee River: the bag limit
for striped bass is 3, each of which
must be at least 18 inches in total
length (20 fish combined bag limit).


----------



## stripernut

We catch a few up here on Lake Martin, but I never have tried on the salt. Planerboarding big shad can produce some monsters up here. This one weighed 42.5.


----------



## flounder1156

It'll Fish said:


> No the limit is 20 we have nothing to do with the Swanee River rule
> 
> 20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine
> bass (individually or in total), of
> which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer
> in total length.
> – In the Suwannee River, areas north
> and west of the Suwannee River, and
> in any tributary, creek or stream of
> the Suwannee River: the bag limit
> for striped bass is 3, each of which
> must be at least 18 inches in total
> length (20 fish combined bag limit).


It'll Fish....*No*....The bag Limit is 3 Striped Bass......18 " minimun.... if you are fishing in the Suwannnee River ...and areas north and west of the Suwannnee River. 
*The 20 fish bag limit applies to Striped bass ,Hybrid Striped Bass and White Bass....If you are fishing any body of water east of the Suwannee River in the state of Florida.*
The rule is confusing ....but our agency(FWC ) wrote the rule in the mid 80's.
Do not want you to get a citation for possessing over the bag limit.....Read the rule ...and think of the panhandle of Florida.* The Suwannee river is the boundry.*


----------



## Yakavelli

flounder1156 said:


> It'll Fish....No....The bag Limit is 3 Striped Bass......18 " minimun.... if you are fishing in the Suwannnee River ...and areas north and west of the Suwannnee River.
> The 20 fish bag limit applies to Striped bass ,Hybrid Striped Bass and White Bass....If you are fishing any body of water east of the Suwannee River in the state of Florida.
> The rule is confusing ....but our agency(FWC ) wrote the rule in the mid 80's.
> Do not want you to get a citation for possessing over the bag limit.....Read the rule ...and think of the panhandle of Florida. The Suwannee river is the boundry.


The 3 fish limit is for the Suwannee River water management area...not ALL bodies of water west. It's not a boundary, but a management area. If it were for the whole region, it would be a general rule under the northwest region regs.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Geez. That is confusing and I was thinking about heading out there next week. From reading it , My guess is the limit is three not twenty. Somebody figure it out for sure and post it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## pacecountryboy

It'll Fish said:


> No the limit is 20 we have nothing to do with the Swanee River rule
> 
> 20 Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine
> bass (individually or in total), of
> which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer
> in total length.
> – In the Suwannee River, areas north
> and west of the Suwannee River, and
> in any tributary, creek or stream of
> the Suwannee River: the bag limit
> for striped bass is 3, each of which
> must be at least 18 inches in total
> length (20 fish combined bag limit).


the striped bass limit here is 3 per person 18 inch min. notice it says areas north and west of the suwannee river we are west of it...now hybrid bass u can keep 20 per person if iam not mistaken iam sure some will correct me if iam wrong..for those of u that dont know how to tell the difference a striper has solid lines running down the side of its body and the hybrid has broken lines please some correct me if iam wrong on any of this


----------



## flounder1156

Yakavelli said:


> The 3 fish limit is for the Suwannee River water management area...not ALL bodies of water west. It's not a boundary, but a management area. If it were for the whole region, it would be a general rule under the northwest region regs.


Yak........WRONG! The Regulation /Rule for bag limit in striped bass is not specific to the Suwannee River.
*The FWC when making the rule /regulation used the Suwannee River as a* * "boundary"......to separate the bag limits for striped bass,* *statewide*......
In other words.... the Suwannee River seperates the state with 2 harvest and minimum length limits. 
The 3 fish bag limit is to protect the gulf coast strain striped bass from over harvest. 
The agency stocks thousands of fingerling fish in panhandle rivers......the 18 " minimum size allows some of the fish to reach maturity.


----------



## flounder1156

pacecountryboy said:


> the striped bass limit here is 3 per person 18 inch min. notice it says areas north and west of the suwannee river we are west of it...now hybrid bass u can keep 20 per person if iam not mistaken iam sure some will correct me if iam wrong..for those of u that dont know how to tell the difference a striper has solid lines running down the side of its body and the hybrid has broken lines please some correct me if iam wrong on any of this


PCB.....your correct on the regulation...... Three striped bass over 18" or 20 hybrid striped bass... or a combination : total of 17 hybrid striped bass and 3 striped bass.....which the striped bass will need to be 18".
The straight/broken line pattern is a general rule ......the shape of the fish are different ......the striped bass tends to be more rounded and football shaped....the hybrids are somewhat flattened and typically have a yellowish tent to the body color.


----------



## Yakavelli

Wow, an all-caps WRONG...impressive. Maybe I am. All I ever catch is hybrids anyways...


----------



## Bodupp

Broken lines occur on both saltwater stripers and hybrids. Not a good indicator of species.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Sooooo. Did we decide how many stripers I can keep? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Chris V

I came to the conclusion Stripers do not actually exist and therefore any fish resembling what "could be" one is not actually one....and therefore you can keep as many as you'd like and at whatever size since you cannot regulate mythical creatures.

Did I interpret this right?


----------



## lettheairout

Sounds good to me Chris. The legal limit is 3 stripers over 18". Total bag is 20 fish that is counted with hybrid and white bass. Or just cat h and keep what you want and try to explain the forum logic and see what the man says. But to be safe just keep 3. I have asked an fwc officer this last season

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard

Several years ago I got caught by the man with 9 that were all 16". I was at glover landing and thought they were sunshine bass -had never caught a striper before. Would like to be better informed now. Thanks for the interpretation! Three it is

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp

Chris V said:


> I came to the conclusion Stripers do not actually exist and therefore any fish resembling what "could be" one is not actually one....and therefore you can keep as many as you'd like and at whatever size since you cannot regulate mythical creatures.
> 
> Did I interpret this right?


 I think you're dead on.

I would have responded sooner but I've been lying down since I first read it.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

I catch a lot of stripers and I have spoke with the FWC and been stopped by them on blackwater and the rule is 3 fish 18" and if anyone thinks its not then you better get your wallet out. The whole argument about hybrid or not is easy to confuse, some broken lines is all that stand between you and a hefty fine. Ill stick to three fish over 18, after all how many damn fish do you need? In North Carolina where im from the striped bass is protected like crazy they have slot sizes, season dates, area restrictions, the man will camp out in the woods to bust you. So i consider myself lucky to be down here catching them year round.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



roanokeriverrunner said:


> I catch a lot of stripers and I have spoke with the FWC and been stopped by them on blackwater and the rule is 3 fish 18" and if anyone thinks its not then you better get your wallet out. The whole argument about hybrid or not is easy to confuse, some broken lines is all that stand between you and a hefty fine. Ill stick to three fish over 18, after all how many damn fish do you need? In North Carolina where im from the striped bass is protected like crazy they have slot sizes, season dates, area restrictions, the man will camp out in the woods to bust you. So i consider myself lucky to be down here catching them year round.


Year round, where?


----------



## gastonfish

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Year round, where?


It can be done. My best day for strippers was mid august. Caught 8 and the biggest was near 20 lbs. All released.


----------



## CatHunter

Plenty to catch if you know where to go and what to use.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



gastonfish said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Year round, where?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be done. My best day for strippers was mid august. Caught 8 and the biggest was near 20 lbs. All released.
Click to expand...

Fishing deep holes in blackwater river with love bait or what?


----------



## gastonfish

That was in Yellow River. Look for the cool water. I use a very large jerk bait. I have caught a bunch on live bait but no big ones.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

I can catch them year round in BW and YR but it is much easier in the cols.der month


Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Year round, where?


----------



## davidcobia

*They are here*


----------



## davidcobia

*They are here already*

We caught 3 yesterday. Three Hybrids. All good quality fish.


----------



## davidcobia

I'm sorry the first post did not come through. 3 Stripers, 3 Hybrids, 3 trout, 2 redfish


----------

